# voyager avec un ipad



## virginie mac (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour ,

je voyage régulièrement  , j'avais l'intention de me procurer l'ipad 2
pourriez vous me dire si pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire  cet achat est necessaire ?

-je souhaite y stocker mes nombreuses photos et la carte mémoire de mon camescope 
-mettre des films que j'ai sur mon mac de bureau pour pouvoir les visionner sur l'ipad
-envoyer des mails et mettre à jour un blog
-consulter internet partout  (là je vais en équateur et pérou)
-écrire un carnet de voyage
-faire des jeux (pour mon fils)


est il facile de se connecter à internet partout dans le monde ? comment faut il faire
et quel ipad faut il choisir pour cela ?


je ne veux pas m'encombrer de façon inutile , j'ai déjà un appareil photo assez gros , 
l'ipad 2 est il assez fin et léger , n'est il pas trop fragile pour l'emploi que je veux en faire ?

je m'en vais la semaine prochaine , pensez vous qu'il faille plus de temps pour 'apprivoiser' l'ipad ?

toutes expériences ou avis que vous pourriez m'apporter me seront utile

merci à tous
Virginie


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Juin 2011)

Ben si tu sais à quoi sert un Ipad et que t'en as déjà eu un en mains tu devrais savoir ce qui peut être fait avec un Ipad non??? C'est un peu prévu pour mettre des films, des photos, faire des mails prendre des notes,..... il est d'ailleurs plus connu pour ça que pour faire du café ou laver la vaisselle....

Quand à l'accessibilité partout dans le monde ben...... si y a de l'électricité et du réseau sinon.... mais ça ça vaut pour tout.... Comment faire? La prise mâle dans la prise femelle du mur, pour le réseau ça s'appelle du wifi.

Il est plus lourd qu'un cahier Atoma mais moins qu'une tour. Quant à sa fragilité si tu le lances du 15ième étage peu de chances qu'il résiste sinon ça va..... si tu l'utilises en vue de ce pour quoi il est prévu.... Comme tout quoi...

Pour ce qui est de l'apprivoiser durant une semaine, si t'y consacres 20 heures par jour, que t'as déjà utilisé un device Mac, que t'as tes 2 bras, ben ça devrait aller...


Moi je veux acheter des chaussures si quelqu'un a des conseils? Quelle taille? Quel modèle? Seront-elles adaptées à mon usage???


----------



## virginie mac (19 Juin 2011)

Tu as l'air de trouver ma question stupide , je trouve ta réponse très agressive !

je n'ai jamais utilisé un ipad , si je pose ces questions c'est que j'imagine bien à quoi cela peut servir et c'est bien pour cette raison que j'ai besoin d'informations supplémentaires

merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2011)

L&#8217;iPad me semble une excellente idée. Sauf que l'espace de stockage n'est pas énorme. Je te conseillerai plutôt d'acheter des cartes mémoire supplémentaires. Ça prend moins de place et c'est plus sur. Dans tous les cas, ne pas hésiter à faire une sauvegarde sur iPad et conserver les originaux sur carte, on ne sait jamais. De plus, les cartes supportent assez bien un séjour dans l'eau alors que l'iPad non. Et si jamais il arrivait un accident, c'est toujours mieux d'avoir deux solutions de récupération qu'une seule.

Pour les films, les jeux et autre, aucun souci, c&#8217;est fait pour ça.

Pour se connecté a internet, pas de problème en WIFI si tu y as accès. En 3G, cela dépend de ton forfait et du prix que tu es prêt à y mettre.

Pour la mise à jour de blogue, pas de soucis non plus, il suffit de bien préparer ses outils.


----------



## virginie mac (19 Juin 2011)

merci pour ta réponse
ok pour les carte MO en plus
il est préférable de prendre le 32 ou 64 GO ?

quels accessoires supplémentaires faut il se procurer , un adaptateur USB... ? ,et pour  le wifi il n'y a besoin de rien  ?

maintenant je vais avoir un problème pour la disponibilité , je pensais que maintenant il n'y avait plus de soucis pour se procurer l'Ipad 2  mais il semble qu'il y ait encore des délais


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2011)

Je ne pense pas que Lefenmac soit agressif, il est certainement étonné de tes questions qui seraient évitées si tu lisais ou suivais un tant soit peu ce forum et du coup il est un peu..."Moqueur", pas plus !
gwen, en bon et loyal modo, te répond sans état d'ame mais avec pertinence.
Perso, j'insisterai sur le 3G qui te donnera une indépendance totale de connexion où que tu sois (ou presque).
Mais comme te le fait remarquer gwen, attention aux prix des forfaits de ton FAI !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




virginie mac a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse
> ok pour les carte MO en plus
> il est préférable de prendre le 32 ou 64 GO ?
> 
> ...



Je me demande, au vu de tes questions, si tu maitrises un tant soit peu le monde des ordis, tablettes et autres smartphones...
Le wifi ne nécessite qu'une borne d&#8217;accès où tu pourras te connecter: Chez toi ce sera ta box à l'extérieur ce seront les "spots wifi" ou autres accès autorisés ou pas.
Comme je te le précisais plus haut, un ipad 3G te permettra de te connecter par le réseau téléphonique où que tu sois (sauf si le réseau n'est pas accessible !)...Mais attention aux coûts !!
La capacité de ton ipad: 64 Go te permettront plus que 32 Go bien entendu ! Mais tout est affaire d'organisation: Quand on a peu de réserve (peu de capacité en Go) on fait des "allées/venues" de dossiers, films, photos, ou autres dossiers entre l'ipad et l'ordi pour ne garder sur l'ipad que ce dont on aura besoin dans l'immédiat. Ensuite on joue avec les  suppressions et des ajouts.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2011)

Si tu en as les moyens prend le 64*Go, car cela te permettra de mettre tout de suite plus de film, de série TV et surtout de sauvegardes photos.

Pour les photos, il te faut le connecteur Apple de transfert de photo. En fait, il y a deux connecteurs vendus en même temps. Un pour le câble USB et l'autre pour une carte mémoire.

Pour le WIFI, rien de plus que l'iPad. Mais attention, il faut savoir si où tu te rends il est facile de trouver des connexions WIFI ouvertes ou chez des amis.


----------



## drs (19 Juin 2011)

mouais, bah moi je suis pas convaincu...

Qu'on ne se méprenne pas, j'ai un ipad1 (c'est à madame en fait) et c'est très bien pour son utilisation: mail, internet, un peu d'applis.

Puis s'est posée la question pour moi: vais-je prendre un ipad2? Que nenni mon ami...Je voulais un ordinateur nomade. Et l'ipad est tout sauf un ordinateur!
Mettre des photos? Oui avec l'adaptateur SD. Sauf que après, ça oblige à un peu de gym lors de la synchro
Mettre des films? De la musique? Des podcasts? Oui, avec iTunes! 
Multisession? Point du tout
Connexions possibles? Oui, en prenant un abonnement supplémentaire...impossible d'y mettre ma clé 3G...
Faire un peu de musique, du texte, un peu de retouche d'image (léger)? Mouais...bof

Du coup, je sais bien que certaines personnes n'aiment pas ce discours, mais l'ipad n'est guère plus qu'un gros iphone, dépendant d'iTunes pour les synchro.
Du coup, je me suis pris un mba 11", et je suis vraiment pas déçu. C'est un (petit) ordinateur, hyper mobile, et qui reste un ordi. Certes, ses performances sont limitées par rapport à mon MBP, mais il correspond exactement à ce que je voulais.

Maintenant, je redis, l'ipad est magnifique et j'ai toujours plaisir à l'utiliser. Mais il ne correspond pas à tous les usages (notamment du fait d'absence de multisession, il reste un outil très personnel).


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Juin 2011)

Je suis à peu près d'accord avec toi sur le fond mais avec quelques espoirs qui vont se réaliser d'une part avec iOS5 et d'autre part avec le partage de connexion qui va certainement se généraliser très vite.
Certes l'ipad n'est pas un ordi portable mais il s'en rapproche de plus en plus au point qu'il pourra exister sans ordi à la patte.


----------



## diegue (19 Juin 2011)

D'accord avec drs.
Pour que ce soit proche d'un ordi il faudrait qu'il y ait Finder avec gestion de fichiers. Tant qu'on est obligé de passer par iTunes on ne peut faire que ce que l'on fait (en gros) avec l'iPhone. 
C'est peut être un des gros point faibles par rapport à androïd qui me semble plus facile.
Bref, pour moi, il faudrait rapidement une connexion USB avec Finder.
Mais pour internet, un iPad est plus sympa qu'un 11", ainsi que pour lire hebdos, journaux, etc


----------



## Gwen (19 Juin 2011)

diegue a dit:


> Pour que ce soit proche d'un ordi il faudrait qu'il y ait Finder avec gestion de fichiers.



Quelle vision archaïque de l'informatique&#8201;! Cela me rappelle le temps ou l'on critiquait Mac OS parce que le système ne marchait pas en ligne de commande, mais visuellement. C'était plus simple, plus accessible et les informaticiens se sentaient perdus. L'iPad est un produit différent, mais utilisable sans aucun souci particulier pour les besoins exprimés dans la demande initiale. Ensuite, oui, ce n'est pas un ordinateur avec son clavier, sa mémoire extensible, ses multiples ports, etc. Mais cela reste un outil qui correspond au besoin de beaucoup de monde, notamment en déplacement. Batterie très longue durée, légère, accessibilité, réactivité : tout ça à mon avis est bien plus important à prendre en compte.


----------

